# Hughes Direct TV DVR Tuner Issue



## 501EIA (Jan 2, 2005)

Is the tuner part of the power supply? What I mean is if I have a bad tuner will replacing the power supply correct that issue or is that fix somewhere else? I have a searching for Sat signal error flicking on and off and I've checked and the cables / dish is good.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, they are quite distinct. The tuner is enclosed in a small metal box directly behind the input jack, the power supply is a board elsewhere in the unit.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You say it's a Hughes DirecTV DVR. What model? 

Could this be a DirecTV TiVo (HDVR2 maybe) which has the old video output problem interfering with Sat2?


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

501EIA said:


> Is the tuner part of the power supply? What I mean is if I have a bad tuner will replacing the power supply correct that issue or is that fix somewhere else? I have a searching for Sat signal error flicking on and off and I've checked and the cables / dish is good.


You deleted this question in the other thread while I was responding this morning. As others have pointed out, the power supply is separate from the tuner. However, the reason I suggested replacing or repairing the power supply (as others have in other threads) is if the power supply is not supplying the correct voltages to the motherboard (think of your dvr as a computer) then your dvr will not perform properly.

I had the exact same symptom you describe on my Hughes SD40 Directivo DVR. I was also having pixelation problems on my Directv HR21, due to low signal. I had Directv come out and realign my dish, which solved the problem with the HR21, but the Hughes DVR still exhibited the signal loss problems. After searching this forum and finding the information I linked to in the other thread, I replaced the capacitor in the power supply and problem solved.


----------



## 501EIA (Jan 2, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> You say it's a Hughes DirecTV DVR. What model?
> 
> Could this be a DirecTV TiVo (HDVR2 maybe) which has the old video output problem interfering with Sat2?


Yes it's a HDVR2. Does that change what I might need to do? I have good numbers on both Sat 1 and Sat 2 (signal strength in the low 90's)


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

If S-Video connector is used try using an RCA plug instead and disconnecting the S-Video connector.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

501EIA said:


> Yes it's a HDVR2. Does that change what I might need to do? I have good numbers on both Sat 1 and Sat 2 (signal strength in the low 90's)


Check the signal strength on each transponder. When I had problems they were occurring on 2 or 3 transponders only, on the 119 satellite.


----------



## corpsfreak (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow - I was totally shocked to find this resolution! I had been gimping along in single tuner mode for quite a while. 

Swapped from s-video over to RCA - and I'm back!

Sweet!!!!


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Replacing my power supply did not correct the tuner #2 issue in my SD-DVR40

-Mike


----------



## dustinb (Nov 14, 2000)

The Spud said:


> You deleted this question in the other thread while I was responding this morning. As others have pointed out, the power supply is separate from the tuner. However, the reason I suggested replacing or repairing the power supply (as others have in other threads) is if the power supply is not supplying the correct voltages to the motherboard (think of your dvr as a computer) then your dvr will not perform properly.
> 
> I had the exact same symptom you describe on my Hughes SD40 Directivo DVR. I was also having pixelation problems on my Directv HR21, due to low signal. I had Directv come out and realign my dish, which solved the problem with the HR21, but the Hughes DVR still exhibited the signal loss problems. After searching this forum and finding the information I linked to in the other thread, I replaced the capacitor in the power supply and problem solved.


morning,

Looking for some help with my old Tivo unit I found your reply. How hard was the capacitor fix?

thank you,

dustin


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

dustinb said:


> morning,
> 
> Looking for some help with my old Tivo unit I found your reply. How hard was the capacitor fix?
> 
> ...


Assuming you have a replacement capacitor and you know how to solder it might take you 5 minutes. If you don't know how to solder then it might take you a little longer. 

I took both of my D-Tivos out of service last month and would be willing to part with one or both if you would rather replace your unit instead of trying to repair it.


----------

